# new bow



## t_lowe_3081

hey guys, im a 16 year old guy looking to buy a new bow. my price range is around 300$ MAYBE 350$. about 75-80% let off. u guys got any suggestions? thanx


----------



## Danimal

T-Lowe

Here is what I posted before when someone else asked a sim. question. I hope it helps... Not knowing how much you know about bows, what your draw weight, length....etc. I will offer my apology right now for how long this post will be...

A bow shop should be a place to visit, however, surfing the web can give you some information BEFORE you go to the store.

I would google compound bow to get a "complete" list of manufactors, like PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech, Pearson, Mathews, Parker, Bear.... and look at the product lines of each.

So in your research, points to consider are: 
1. draw length 
2. draw weight 
3. brace height (the distance between the string and arrow rest, the longer the brace height, TYPICALLY the bow will be slower and more forgiving. The shorter brace and the less forgiving but faster) 
4. mass weight (the lighter bow is reeeaaaaaallllly nice to carry around, but may be louder, but is easier (I think) to shoot. 
5. axle to axle length (short bows are easier to carry and shoot in tight spaces and longer bows are more forgiving. (think of a high wire walker, he/she doesn't carry a short pole for balance. 
6. COST

With all of that said.... I also have a short draw at 26in. But I also wanted to shoot between 50-60 pounds so that ruled out some of the "youth bows".

One of the bows that I wanted to shoot but couldn't find it anywhere near me was the PSE Spyder (at the time, venom cam. I was not interested in the S4 version which is a youth bow). I believe that PSE still makes the Spyder. They claim that the bow was designed for shorter draw archers (unlike many bow that are adapted by the manufactors). I've seen the bow for sale online for under $275.

I visited one shop that sold BOWTECH and they had a few bows that where very fast, and short axle to axle, but the cost was too high for me.

Martin and Hoyt both make and offer packages through various sporting goods stores that also retail for about $300-350. For a beginner, a package can be a great way to start as they usually include:quiver, arrow rest, sight, peep. You only need to add arrows and release (either a glove or machanical).

Afer all of that,..... I ended up with the Hoyt MT Sport package. 33 inches long, about 8 1/2 brace hght, about 4 pounds mass, set at 26 inches draw. When I got it...(5 years ago), I was shooting 52 lbs, now I have it set at 58lbs. The last time I chronographed the arrows, (set at 55lbs) it was shooting 242 fps. Not a barnburner, but quiet. This past Saturday a doe found out how quiet it it is!!! A friend of mine, shoots a 70lbs bow and 310fps and it is fast but reallllly loud.

Bow choice is very personal. Don't let anyone push a certain bow on you. But at the same time, most archers and bow shops are very helpful to anyone that asks.

I hope this longwinded answer helps in your search!


----------



## t_lowe_3081

danimal,

hey buddy i appreciate it. ive been surfing the web looking at bows. i want a single cam, roughly 58-60 pounds, my draw length should be around....28-29, ( i think) i have been shooting my youth bow since i got it. its a 25. great bow, just out grew it. you wouldnt kno any young guy that would want to enter the world of archery would you? 
i have been looking at the PSE bruin rimfire, and the nova rimfire. i want my bow to be les than 35` axle to axle. something that shoots harder than 290 fps. im not tottally ignorant to archery, i kno a few things. but im the kind of person who, if i get interested in something, i will look on the web for hours, and find out absalutly everything there is to kno. but i really appreciate your help. anything you would like to add about the bruin, or nova, i would appreciate it. any other comments from other archers would be great. thanx alot guys. :beer:


----------



## Danimal

I looked at the Nova pkg, but liked the Hoyt MT Sport better so I did some research and bought it. (By the way that was about 5 years ago) Then Martin came out with the Tracer mag pkg and it looks like a great value too (machined riser instead of cast).

One thing I've found is that most bows in this price range won't be speed demons, but still plenty fast enough. Some of the really fast bow that I've seen people shoot are crazy loud. When I was shooting this bow set at 53 lbs and shooting heavier carbon arrows, it was much quieter than the guy next to me with a speed bow.

I now shoot CX200's cut to 26.25 in with the 4in duravanes, 75gr tips. set at 58 pounds and I should be shooting about 250 FPS with only a 26 in draw.

If you shoot the same poundage but at a 28-29 inch draw, same type arrow/tip, I would think that 260-265 fps is obtainable.

Remember it's kinda like racing, speed costs money, so don't get too caught up in it for this price range.

And sorry I don't know any youngsters looking for a bow right now. I'd post it on the classifieds here. (If that doesn't work, try ebay).


----------



## t_lowe_3081

danimal,

i have done more research today. and i have came up with the fred bear vapor 300, with the package is $329.99 the, pse fire flite, at $329.99 aswell with a package. the pse marauder at $279.99 and the reflex excursion at $329.99. there is still a few things to decide on to narrow the field to one bow though.
1. cam selection.
2.weight
3.i am still hesitant about draw weight.
the vapor only comes in a 60-70 range, and im not sure if i would be tottally comfortable with pulling 60 pounds, out of a stand, and for long shooting sessions.
4. limb design, the vapor and excursion have split limbs, what are the advantages to them?
out of these choices, would you mind to give me the high and low points of each bow? again, i appreciate it a great deal. :beer:


----------



## Danimal

T.L.

I'll have to look at each bow and get back to you with my 2 pidley cents. Until then...

I've read that solid limbs can crack down the middle over time..... HOWEVER I've never seen it personally or talked to anyone who has.... I think it may be marketing more than anything else. I've also read that split limbs can twist, but again, never seen it. My Hoyt has split limbs and after 5 years and many (thousands??) arrows later..... no problems of any kind. Maybe someone else here can shed some light on it.

If you are shooting in the high 50 lb range. there are a few things to think about BEFORE buying the bow.

Do you pull 58-60lbs comfortably now, like shooting 35-40 arrows before getting tired? If so maybe the 60-70 bow is an option.

IF you get tired after a dozen, I think you'd be better off getting a 50-60 pound bow and REALLLY develope your shooting. Many years ago, I remember my dad fell into the poundage trap... he only wanted a few more pounds of draw weight.....well when the time came, he couldn't pull it back and he spooked the deer. And it was a lay up, the deer was 16 yards away!!

My bow is a 50-60 and I can shoot 60lbs, but I shoot much better at 58lbs and I can shoot longer before getting tired. It paid off, last month I was sitting in my tree stand when the doe appeared. There was no way I could have stood up since one of the fawns was under me. When the doe turned broadside and looked back at another fawn, I raised, drew straight back while watching the deer, settled the pin and released. The whole sequence took less time than it took you to read about it. Double punched the lungs, looked at my watch and smiled. Had I been shooting 60 lbs, I know the outcome would have been different.

If you get a 50-60lb bow and down the road you are shooting with the limb bolts cranked all of the way down, maybe a call to the manufacture to see if they can upgrade it for you. That would prob. save some money versus buying a new bow.

As to the cam choice. The softer cams are easier to draw, but tend to be a little slower. The opposite is true of radical cams.

I'll get back to you on the bows that you've mentioned...


----------



## t_lowe_3081

hey danimal, thanx alot. i think poundage wise i have apted to go with the 50-60. ive heard bows perform better at there higher poundage anyway. thanx alot. i would still like to kno as much as i can about the bow choices though. thanx again


----------



## dogdigger

t-lowe, do you live around grand forks? i work at valley archery in east grand forks. if you come in you can try some bows out we carry bowtech forge and martin. and we could also find out your draw length and things. some of these bows may be a little more than you are wanting to spend now but you can still stop in and we can let you shoot a few so you can get a feel for what you like. we also offer archery lessons. they arent jsut for those who are new to the sport 

mark


----------



## t_lowe_3081

dogdigger,

its an ashame that i dont live near grand forks...or even near north dakota. i love ya`lls forum so much, yall give out such great advice, that i stay here. i am from kentucky.

however, i went down to our local archery shop today, who is a matthews, bowtech, and parker dealer, and i shot a parker buck hunter. and i think i could be in love. any information on this bow that you guys might have? i shot the bow set at 70 pounds! really even surprised me that i could pull 70. i would prolly want to hunt with it at just about 60 if i end up with this bow. see, i out grew my whitewater kayak, and now im trying to sell that. so i can buy my bow. i have 2 people intersted in the boat, im just waiting for a finnal deal. but anyway, thanx alot guys!


----------



## Danimal

TL,

Now that I have the products printed out in front of me...(I have dial up at home and a T1 line at work....)

Reflex Excursion.
Same (basically) bow as the HOYT MT Sport. This now has the cam and a half for a little more speed. Quiet and with a 8.375 in brace height forgiving bow. At first I didn't like the riser design, but it grew on me and it does make a great carry handle. The riser is cast, not machined. Not the lightest or heaviest bow on market.

Fred Bear Vapor 300
A little faster then the reflex, but I also believe it is a little heavier too. Machined riser not cast, single cam design. Looks like a great package with the single cam.

PSE Marauder
A longer bow, which is better for finger shooters. Twin cam design may take some extra time/effort to tune. Which is another excuse to practice. 7 inch brace height is still forgiving and at 3.9 pounds, lighter than the first two bows.

PSE Fire Flite
A shorter, little lighter, high brace height, machined, single cam bow. Basically looks like a great forgiving tight quarters hunting bow.

Parker Buck Hunter
Lightest bow in group, and at 35.5 inches it is in the middle for length. For a twin cam bow is on the slower side, which might be due in part to the 7 inch brace height. But at only $299 for the package still a good value. Again twin cam bows may require more time tuning than single cam bows.

So,.... you've picked a good list to choose from. Now you have to decide what is more important to you:
1. Mass weight
2. Speed
3. Cam (single, cam & a half, twin cam)
4. Brace height
5. Overall feel of bow

I would also recommend to go to any/all bow(s) shop that you can and shoot/handle as many of these as you can BEFORE buying.

Good Luck!

(If I were to narrow the list for MY needs, I'd eliminate Buck Hunter and Marauder. This is because I do not care for twin cam bows,...but that is MY opinion. I would have to see the Excursion bow with the 1 & 1/2 cams BEFORE I ruled it out or IN. (Remember I have basically the same bow with a single cam and like it a lot. But the 1 & 1/2 cam bow would probably shoot a little different.)


----------

